# Alternatives to buying your own boat



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm new to sailing, but have been thinking about retiring and cruising around. 

I was actually wondering if there are live aboard/cruise partnerships like you see advertised on craigslist for sailboat/slip. This would reduce the watch standing frequency; add more conversational topics; reduce the costs; provide a larger/better equipped boat, etc. 

Has anyone tried this?
Where there issue creating/dissolving the partnership?
Did the boat prove too small? Personalities too antagonistic?
Did you organize it by destination (to the med and beyond), or just have discussions about where to go next.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Good evening. You might want to start with this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/95269-boat-share-ideas-please.html

Also, if you Google *Sailnet partnerships* you'll come up with some more threads on the topic.

Best of luck and welcome to the world of sailing!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Andii,

Lots of options depending on where you are. JWorld offers boat sharing and there are probably others.


----------



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

Looked drferron's links and those looked like boat partnerships, that split up boat usage. Was looking for something more along the lines where the partners cruise together for extended period of time. Something slightly more secure than crewing out as a retired couple.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

In all honesty, it sounds like a recipe for disaster. I'm not saying it can't be done, or should'nt, but the group dynamics would have to be short of devine for it to work extented period. Cruise with another couple, whom you met on like a forum. Maybe you should look for people you already know well and are sure you will get along with in adverse conditions, whom you can trust with your life and finances, and then look into to getting a boat together. Or , lower your standards of the type of boat you think you need a partner to afford, and get a boat you could afford on your own. Like an older smaller, less expensive but just as seaworthy boat.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

My only experience is exchange of services for use. This grew out of race crewing and my realizing NOBODY was taking care of the boat, it looked worse every time we were aboard, and the elderly owner was paying through the nose for work that was questionable at best, and almost always delayed or not completed.

I'm anal about the boat. I just started taking care of the obvious - cleaning, waxing, disposing of broken down and abandoned gear from the previous owner, new deck lines, etc. Now the owner's face lights up every race night, and he basically says 'you'd do that too' when I tell him not to worry, it will be taken care of. I do have 22 yrs of building and service, still have contacts in the industry for parts and advice too.

Owner can no longer handle boat by himself, boat maintenance is my therapy, and owner regularly reminds me that we can take the boat anywhere, any time, as long as we have it back by 5pm race night. A sweet, no-strings-attached arrangement that the rest of the crew has no interest in taking part in. SWEET!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We spent 15 years in a partnership that was not a time share.. we did sail together the majority of the time. At its peak, with two families, 3 kids plus guests we often did 3-4 weeks with 8 or more on board.

It worked for us, but mostly because we were proven good friends first. There are few environments more confining (and escape-proof) than on a boat at sea. Short term internet hookups for delivery crews is ripe territory for tales of woe, fear and abuse.

You'd have to find like-minded people, 'hit it off' and even then only time would tell how viable such a setup would really be.


----------



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you all. It was just a thought.

Most of the people I currently sail with are either far from retirement or are satisfied with the idea of just sailing close to the bay (and getting home before the grass grows too high). Maybe if I actually chartered where I would like to cruise, I would find new friends, with different ideas.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

andifreed said:


> Thank you all. It was just a thought.
> 
> Most of the people I currently sail with are either far from retirement or are satisfied with the idea of just sailing close to the bay (and getting home before the grass grows too high). Maybe if I actually chartered where I would like to cruise, I would find new friends, with different ideas.


Where are you?
Maybe someone here will pm you?


----------



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

San Francisco Bay.
Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually a couple years away from either purchasing or forming partnerships. I'm taking the ASA classes (already completed 101/102 103 in March) and will try to get on beer can race crews this summer.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

andifreed said:


> San Francisco Bay.
> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually a couple years away from either purchasing or forming partnerships. I'm taking the ASA classes (already completed 101/102 103 in March) and will try to get on beer can race crews this summer.


That's a good course of action... it's going to be through associations like those that you'll have best odds of meeting the kinds of people you're looking to connect with. Who knows... after a few seasons racing with a compatible couple the idea may come to fruition.. and like us, by that time you'll have no qualms about your partners. A viable partnership arrangement makes a ton of sense from financial, utilization, work sharing points of view, and also, besides reducing overall costs can usually 'up the budget' to something neither party would likely manage (physically or financially) on their own.

So don't despair, you've got a good initial plan. Best of luck!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We spend a lot of time cruising for long weekends with our closest friends and family. It only takes a couple of days in a 500 sf home to really figure out what drives you nuts in someone! It works, because it has a clear end date and then we look forward to having them back.

While you are looking for cruising partners, you are still looking for a partnership of sorts. Its unclear whether both couples would own the boat in your query. Regardless, a partnership is always the first ship to sink. The most important agreement to iron out, is how to end the partnership. How does each couple get out? Can one require the other to buy them out? Can you just leave?

Whether each partner has the ability to take advantage of an exit is even more important. Just agreeing that one must buy the other out at a pre-determined price is useless if either party doesn't have the money to do so. It becomes like dealing with a cornered animal, if one wants out, but can't do it.

They can work, but be sure to have a rock solid pre-nup.


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

An interesting topic since I find myself in the same exact situation. I've done a lot of sailing in Florida, Bahamas, and the Caribbean both by myself and with others. Single for most of my life, I'm close to retirement. 

In anticipation of cruising after I retire, I posted a few inquiries about what other cruisers thought about a single hander and without exception, all replies said don't do it. To tell you the truth, based on my own short duration single handed saling cruises, I would have to agree. The geography is beautiful, the sailing is great, but it gets boring without someone with you, whether that be female or male. It can also be dangerous single handing a boat continuously.

Too bad you're on the opposite side of the US, Andifreed. Who knows? We may have hooked up.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

CaptTony said:


> ...
> 
> In anticipation of cruising after I retire, I posted a few inquiries about what other cruisers thought about a single hander and without exception, all replies said don't do it. To tell you the truth, based on my own short duration single handed saling cruises, I would have to agree. ..


Plenty of singlehand cruisers. You just need the right boat, mindset, and experience. I suppose luck helps, too. When I joined the Catalina club the first three women who introduced themselves to me had started out singlehanding 30 foot boats. Here's the blog of a fellow SailNetter who singlehands his 57 footer:

Sailboat "Zanshin" - single handed voyages around the Caribbean, with logbook, pictures and blog pages

Good luck.


----------



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the additional information. I was not looking to sail alone, actually quite the reverse, something more stable/predictable than replying on impressing sailors at each port of call.


----------



## lakesnbays (Oct 15, 2008)

I know this thread is a bit old, but maybe some else can use this info...
Why not join a sailing club? No, I'm not talking about yacht clubs...clubs where people who love sailing get together and bareboat charter all over (BVI, Chesapeake, San Fran, etc., etc.)

In my area there are three that I can think of...The Sailing Club Inc (NJ), Philadelphia Sailing club and NY Sailing Club....and you don't necessarily have to be local to participate...the NJ club is heading to BVI in February 2014...just go to their website, sign up as a member and away you go...

Can't think of an easier, no strings attached, way to cruise!


----------



## andifreed (Nov 16, 2012)

As an update, I am a member of a club which has a school and charters. Their boats tend to be newer/expensive. But classes like coastal nav and on water coastal passage making are worth it. 

I also found that beer cans are a wonderful way of getting my mid week sailing fix. I've added myself to several different crew lists but have not had much success there. (Although I have crewed with some one else who did get the call from a crew list, so they work for some).

After reading "This old boat", the urge to buy has gotten almost manic, scanning craigslist several times a day for just the right boat.


----------



## lakesnbays (Oct 15, 2008)

> After reading "This old boat", the urge to buy has gotten almost manic, scanning craigslist several times a day for just the right boat.


I'm right there with you...although my summer weekends are limited I'm still trying to justify buying a nice 25'-30' boat and putting her in a slip....maybe if there's wireless access from the marina I can convince my boss that I'm working from my sailboat...hmmmm


----------

